# Carlsbad Inn for New Years Weekend $300



## skimble (Dec 21, 2014)

December 31-January 3 
1 bd/1ba.
$300.  Three nights over the New Years long weekend.  Wednesday to Saturday.   
Perfect little getaway... hang out on the town for New Year's Eve.  Walk on the beach... Even in winter, a walk on the beach is nice.  
Hang out at Starbucks or the Coyote Grill.  Tons to do!


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 21, 2014)

Hmm, I'm thinking.


----------



## skimble (Dec 22, 2014)

Ok.... $299.


----------



## arc918 (Dec 23, 2014)

Just sent you a PM, will take it if available.


----------

